

iPhone UI design process - vpdn
http://www.taptaptap.com/blog/the-design-session/

======
taitems
'Groceries' could have easily stopped at the third iteration. Sure, it
wouldn't have looked as unique or easily identifiable as a taptaptap product,
but it would have looked simple and clean. Easy to scan, easy to read in a
supermarket while pressed for time. Subtle, not busy textures. Personal
preference I suppose.

------
ugh
This is, by the way, [2008]. tap tap tap has changed a lot in the last two
years. Groceries and Tipulator are no more sold by them, Sophia Teutschler,
one of the two founders, sells those apps (among others) now on her own.

------
CamperBob
"UI design & graphic design - it’s not just about pretty pictures"

Correct. Clear, readable text plays an important part as well.

